# The Saturn Effect



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I've probably heard Holst's Planets close to a thousand times over my lifetime. Interestingly, what was my least favorite movement is now my favorite.

Saturn, The Bringer of Old Age has become music that I can relate to more and more as I get older. I hear the march of time a lot more clearly, the tritone in the basses, the Dies Irae tribute, the clanging of clock chimes at the moment of climax, the serene acceptance and timelessness of the ending. It's something that just didn't mean anything to me when I was twenty.

Now in my late forties, I wonder if there are any other concert works that I can look forward to relating to more as I get older. Hopefully not the Requiems yet. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Holst did. That's what annoyed him in having Jupiter performed last.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe Vaughan Williams "Lento" second movement from the Hickox recording of the 1913 version of the "London Symphony".

About 15 minutes in.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Olias said:


> ...
> 
> Saturn, The Bringer of Old Age has become music that I can relate to more and more as I get older. I hear the march of time a lot more clearly, the tritone in the basses, the Dies Irae tribute, the clanging of clock chimes at the moment of climax, the serene acceptance and timelessness of the ending. It's something that just didn't mean anything to me when I was twenty.
> 
> Now in my late forties, I wonder if there are any other concert works that I can look forward to relating to more as I get older. ...


I would never wish the dire ponderings that accompany old age upon anyone. Especially those which certain musical pieces might provoke.

However, the alternative (never having the chance to do so) suggests an even worse fate.

Which means, every so often take liberty to play Holst's _Mars_ to renew your fighting spirit, or _Mercury_ to refresh your sense of activity, or _Venus_ to ignite all the youthful delights that may reawaken.

It is also the reason I never parted with my rock-n-roll collection. Buddy Holly, The Zombies, The Beatles and The Rolling Stones, et al., can truly serve as emotional restoratives, if only for a moment. But, one of the tenets of wisdom one picks up on the road towards "experience" is that every moment truly _does_ count.

Let's be thankful for music. It can serve us so well on our journey to ....

(I think I better play some Jefferson Airplane, Dylan, or Byrds music about now.)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> I would never wish the dire ponderings that accompany old age upon anyone. Especially those which certain musical pieces might provoke.
> 
> However, the alternative (never having the chance to do so) suggests an even worse fate.
> 
> ...


I like your taste in pop/rock music. My father exposed me to the music of the 60s. My teenage years were the 1980s and I was a massive Bangles fan, but I also loved Dylan, Byrds, Beatles, Rolling Stones, etc. I thought it was REALLY cool that the Zombies got Susanna Hoffs from The Bangles to induct them into the R&R Hall of Fame last year. Her speech was fantastic.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I was 18 when I heard and fell in love with Saturn.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I liked Saturn more when I was younger.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...try Holst's Ode to Death....seriously, it's gorgeous....


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Richard Strauss' *Four Last Songs* means a lot to me, and could apply to anyone in a long-term, late-life relationship. The image of the two birds flying off together into the sunset is very touching.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I love the Planets Suite.

Used to be, when I was younger, I really loved Mars the most. Now it's no longer my favorite. I love Venus, and Saturn, and the last two. Yeah I guess that Mars is my least favorite movement now.

I actually like the Matthews addition, Pluto, as well.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

pianozach said:


> I actually like the Matthews addition, Pluto, as well.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Mahler 1-1 is the making of the 10th Planet, Narnia.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Ah, yes, I'd quite forgotten about this movement. Quite the ballsy idea . . . If ever there were one planet whose essence would be impossible to capture, it would be Earth. So diverse, physically, culturally, historically . . . .

I think the composer did as good a job as could be expected . . . . I rather like it. So, WHO composed this? Clement MEPAS?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

So . . . I guess that composers have been tackling the rest of the celestial bodies as well.

Japanese composer *Jun Nagao* arranged The Planets for the Trouvère Quartet in 2003, including added movements for Earth and Pluto, since the latter was considered a planet at the time. The suite was arranged for concert band and premiered in 2014

Between Mars and Jupiter is *Ceres - The Asteroids* by *Mark-Anthony Turnage*






And there are three that come AFTER Pluto, from the *Dwarf Planets Suite* composed by *Robert Allen*

It seems that several composers have attempted to fill in the gaps . . . .

8. *Pluto, the Renewer* (Colin Matthews)

8. *Pluto, the Unpredictable* (Leonard Bernstein)

*The Planets* (Jun Nagao)
Earth
Pluto

*The Asteroids* [Berliner Philharmoniker, 2005]
I. Asteroid 4179 - Toutatis (Kaija Saraariaho) 
II. Towards Osiris (Matthias Pintscher)
III. Ceres (Mark-Anthony Turnage)
IV. Komarov's Fall (Brett Dean)

*The Dwarf Planets* (Robert Allen) http://www.allen79.org/dwarf-planets 
I. Ceres, the Farmer
II. Pluto, the Devil
III Haumea, the Bringer of New Life
IV. Makemake, the Creator
V. Eris, The Bringer of Disorder

*Three Dwarf Planets*, for double bass and piano (Humphrey Clucas)
1. Ceres
2. Xena
3. Charon

*Haumea, the Bringer of New Life
*





*Makemake, the Creator*






*Eris, the Bringer of Disorder*






I'm somewhat surprised that no one has attempted to add *Sol* as a prologue to the whole suite, not to mention re-ordering the movements.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I suppose that if you wanted a *Sun*-inspired prologue for *The Planets* suite, there are several all ready to go . . .

*Strauss*, Also sprach Zarathustra Op.30: Prelude (Sunrise)

*Strauss*, Alpine Symphony Op. 64

Ferde *Grofé*, Grand Canyon Suite: I Sunrise; IV Sunset

Carl *Nielsen*, Helios Overture Op. 17

Edvard *Grieg*, Peer Gynt Op. 23 'Morning Mood'

John *Williams*, Empire of the Sun, "Cadillac of the Skies"






•

I'm reminded, though, of the many songs about the sun in popular music

Here Comes the Sun
Sun King
Good Day Sunshine
I'll Follow the Sun
Waiting for the Sun (The Doors)
Soak Up the Sun (Sheryl Crow)
Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillet)
Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)
Set the Controls For the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
Fat Old Sun (Pink Floyd)
Sunrise (Uriah Heep)
Sunrise (Norah Jones)
Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves)
House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
Sunshine Life for Me (Ringo Starr)
Sunshine On My Shoulders (John Denver)
Aquarius / Let the Sunshine (5th Dimension)
Sunshine of Your Love (Cream)

There are dozens more . . .


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

pianozach said:


> I'm somewhat surprised that no one has attempted to add *Sol* as a prologue to the whole suite, not to mention re-ordering the movements.


Sol is a star so probably doesn't qualify.... I'll make sure I listen to the Dwarf Planet pieces, I'm intrigued.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Midnight Sun by Lionel Hampton and Johnny Mercer. I'll have to revisit the Planets to get a fresh take on Saturn.


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

I always enjoyed Saturn and ranked it among my favorite of The Planets. The one I initially didn't like was Uranus (it seemed silly and overly bombastic even for The Planets), but that has warmed on me.


----------

